# what is the kiss method



## deer trail (Apr 26, 2010)

hi again, just wondering what the heck is the KISS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






METHOD, do i have to make out with my wsm for it to work?


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 26, 2010)

KISS method is very similar to the Minion method.  

Basically load up the ring part way, toss in some wood chunks, top off the ring, then top that off with a lit chimney starter of charcoal, and a couple more wood chunks.  Assemble the smoker, put the meat on and smoke.  Based on the meat you are doing there are set times to shut down the bottom vents for the cook.  Pretty much allws you to smoke meat and rely on the tmeps without the use of any additional therms.  You cook by look and feel.

It is spelled out in more detail in the book "Low and Slow"


----------



## ronp (Apr 26, 2010)

K = KEEP  I = IT  S=Simple  S= Stupid

Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## fire it up (Apr 26, 2010)

The KISS method?
I always thought that was where you Rock N Roll All Night and Party Every Day


----------



## deer trail (Apr 26, 2010)

how long did it take you to figure that one out


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry ,but thats what I thought it was also, you asked.


----------



## barbqjim (Apr 26, 2010)

We have used that term (KISS method) for years to describe various things like night fishing cause when you can't see anything you had better have kept it simple or else you'll have a mess and that's stupid.


----------



## dribron (Apr 26, 2010)

I read of it in some book... Think it was called low and slow.. not sure who wrote it.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 26, 2010)

yep,  Low and Slow ,  written by Gary Wiviott,  great book.


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 26, 2010)

KISS is not a particular method or style. It is merely an acronym that applies to whatever it is you are doing, be that building a drum smoker, cooking some ribs or mowing the lawn. Ron has given you the correct definition of KISS. Keep it Simple, Stupid.
Not meaning to offend anyone here, but many folks try and over-think BBQ and hence overly complicate the whole process.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 26, 2010)

Like I said upthread KISS very similar to the minion method for getting a great fire going. SUre its an acronym,  but it is a set method for lighting a WSM, kettle, or offset,  not reinventing the wheel.    

I personall use a variation of the KISS method myself as I dont like the timing for shutting down the lower vents as instructed by KISS,  makes the smoker start out too hot then gets into its zone.  I prefer to get it in the zone from the start.


----------



## placebo (Apr 26, 2010)

Perhaps it is time to introduce the politically correct version, "Keep It Simple Silly" Ok now group hug!


----------



## dribron (Apr 26, 2010)

You mean having a computor controled robo smoker is gpoing a bit over board? Who would have figured..!?!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 26, 2010)

.... or Keep It Smokin' Son!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 26, 2010)

Wise words.
They censored Muhammed on South Park last week so you never know what may offend someone else...


----------



## ronp (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Dick.

Hey deer trail, Maybe if you would have made refference to lighting charcoal I would have ignored your post and not replied.


----------



## rickw (Apr 26, 2010)

Not a very good way to win favors. As a NewB I would have thought you wouldn't have come across in such a harsh manner to a well respected and certainly very well liked senior member. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 The K.I.S.S. method imo in no different that the Minion method.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw this mentioned the other day on the "Smoked Hotdogs" thread, so I looked it up on Wikipedia. Here it is:

*KISS* is an acronym for the design principle *"keep it simple and stupid"*, most commonly read as the backronym *"keep it simple, stupid!"*,[1] or sometimes *"keep it short and simple"*[2] or *"keep it simple and straightforward"*.[3] The KISS principle states that simplicity should be a key goal in design, and that unnecessary complexity should be avoided.

Some propose that it should follow its own advice by dropping the redundant letter and be just *KIS, "keep it simple"*.[citation needed] Others believe that this final, essential point is the point.


Bearcarver


----------



## meateater (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the KISS method, I say it to myself all the time.


----------



## deer trail (Apr 26, 2010)

hey iam sorry if i got out of line, but iam new to this smoking thing, when i get something like, keep it simple stupid, it made me feel like maybe iam asking to many questions, mabe i shouldn't be doing this, etc. iam just excited about this smoking thing, i haven't had a chance to even use the wsm because of the weather, work etc. so iam just trying to get as much info. as i can before i start smoking. to hear that blew my mined a little again sorry about that. BUT KEEP IT SIMPLE SON would 've been better than STUPID.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 26, 2010)

No worries. Just a matter of crossed explanations. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Don't worry on this forum there is no such thing as a dumb question.... other than the one you don't ask... lol.  You will like the WSM it is very, very user friendly and if you start with something easy like chicken leg quarters or pork butt it's hard to go wrong. Holler if you have questions and we will do our best to shed whatever light we can.


----------



## rickw (Apr 26, 2010)

I can certainly understand your enthusiasm. If you have not visited the  Virtual Weber Bullet , do yourself a favor and check it out.


----------



## deer trail (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## deer trail (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks alot, good smoking


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2010)

Political Correctness has gotten this country to the mess it is in now.


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2010)

I plead the 5th on account I can still call myself stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## venture (Apr 27, 2010)

In the BBQ lexicon, as stated earlier, it probably comes from Gary Wiviott who wrote "Low & Slow" (everything you know about BBQ is wrong).

Interesting book, but nothing we couldn't learn on this forum.

He is probably a great guy and a good BBQ cook.  But, you will have to get past his arrogant Chicago style of presentation to enjoy the read.


----------

